# HUnting Clothes



## EDF (Oct 20, 2010)

Looking at buying some new hunting pants that are both camouflage and water proof. I am wondering brands/models you guys have found to have the best quality for the money?
Workin on a bit of a budget.

Thanks


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Could always go a simple lightweight rain suit like these. http://www.froggtoggs.com/#outerwear/hunting/ Ive been looking at picking up a pair myself as they are the lightest rain gear I have ever found.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! My personal choice for economic reasons---I can't imagine blowing $120 on some pants that say Sitka on them, that is unreal! We had about 8" on the deer hunt and I stayed nice and toasty with a suit fully supplied by the local Walmart. Standard 6 pocket pant and lightweight Remington thermals. The thermals keep the pants from getting too hot that would result in the snow all melting and dripping down into the boots; I found that out the first day, but added the thermals and it worked great.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> Could always go a simple lightweight rain suit like these. http://www.froggtoggs.com/#outerwear/hunting/ Ive been looking at picking up a pair myself as they are the lightest rain gear I have ever found.


Try Army Navy Surplus on Redwood rd. I picked up a 2 piece rain suit that looked exactly like those Frog Togs in the Mossy Oak pattern, for I think $25 or $30 and Ive stayed dry in some heavy downpours in that stuff. It's brand new stuff not used military surplus.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

Wool! Get some wool pants, surplus or new work great. Spend your money on a high quality outer shell, like a kings waterproof windproof jacket and pants. Its all about layering.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Check out he Cabelas "dry plus" packable pants. They are "reasonably" priced for water proof/breathable, are camo, quiet, and light weight. They have a zipper in each leg to allow putting over boots and they are packable. You can put them in a fanny pack and put them on only when you need them and layer under them for warmth.


----------

